# Strip Club And Consequences



## Liveagoodlife (Jun 8, 2012)

my wife and i go to the strip club together once in awhile, it used to be a few times a year but lately has become more frequent at about twice a month,

we have gotten to know two of the girls/dancers pretty well now, and we always both have a great time with them drinking, joking, and some harmless flirting, im not going to lie, me being a guy i am in absolute heaven,

we get lap dances together with the same girls, one for each of us, my wife just kind of jokes, laughs, and flirts, and a bit of light "caressing" here and there, nothing sexual, just "hands on hips" type of thing which is allowed where we live, all in all we always have a great time,

my question relates to laws i guess,

we are abiding by the rules of the club and local laws, but i have heard before that if a strip club is ever "raided" then everybody inside the club at the time can be charged with a sex offense just because they were there, regardless of if they were doing anything wrong,

is this true?

my wife has a very good job making almost 100,000, the reason im concerned is because she works with kids, so needless to say if she had a sexual related charge on her record i assume she would lose her job,

i have not said anything to her about this cause i dont want to freak her out if im just over reacting, it just crossed my mind the other day,

opinions? :scratchhead:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

What state?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Why would a legitimate strip club be raided?

I've never heard if such a thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

most busts will scare the bejeezus out of the "johns" by holding them for a while but leave them alone and not press charges unless they catch one red handed because they have no proof of prostitution for that particular individual (in cases of brothel raids or thinly veiled massage parlors or strip joints with "extras")


----------



## Liveagoodlife (Jun 8, 2012)

Toffer said:


> What state?


canada


----------



## Liveagoodlife (Jun 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Why would a legitimate strip club be raided?
> 
> I've never heard if such a thing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


because some of the girls might be doing more than "just dancing" if you know what i mean


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Canada is very lax on prosecuting prostitutes, it's on the books but for the most part will only go after street walkers


----------



## Liveagoodlife (Jun 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Canada is very lax on prosecuting prostitutes, it's on the books but for the most part will only go after street walkers


that is kind of my thinking also, i guess im over reacting


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

bottom line is that you are abiding by the law and the rules of the club

relax


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Liveagoodlife said:


> because some of the girls might be doing more than "just dancing" if you know what i mean


Oh yeah I know what you mean.

I still have never heard of a legitimate strip club being "raided".


----------



## Liveagoodlife (Jun 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Oh yeah I know what you mean.
> 
> I still have never heard of a legitimate strip club being "raided".


it happens once in awhile, not very often,

if the wrong people find out certain girls are "breaking the rules",

i am sure "extras" take place in every strip club, even legitimate ones, it just all depends on who knows about it, or who finds out about it,

you never know, it could be a fellow co-worker/dancer ratting the other girls out, afterall, there is alot of competition and petty "wars" between the dancers,


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

using the same logic, if you're in a liquor store and a cop walks in, then you can be arrested for public drunkenness.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty sure you can't be convicted for simply being in the same building where laws are broken. Strip clubs are legal and being in one is legal....even in Canada. Now an over-zealous officer might "arrest" everyone in the club, but charging, prosecuting and convicting are a whole other story.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Interesting...if you live near me close to the Quebec border tons of shannanigans go on in the private rooms.

I have "heard" that the entire patronage will be hauled out and charged with something to the affect of patronizing a common boudy house - but I'm sure it never happens. 

That's also why bouncers or "doormen" do their rounds. Quick peak in each room to make sure no funny stuff. Ya some of them dont care but most actually do. They will kick out the offending party and leave tell the on duty manager to reprimand the girl...usually a suspension/ban.

Yes, you're overreacting.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

tacoma said:


> Oh yeah I know what you mean.
> 
> I still have never heard of a legitimate strip club being "raided".


Depends on how overzealous the particular area is about trying to get rid of "sexually- oriented businesses." Some forces do it as a legal form of harrassment..."We've received reports of illegal activities in the club...." and using that as an excuse to raid. If a club gets a reputation for bein raided, even if it's obeying the law, it scares away customers. Customers scared away=club closes.

Texas tried a different approach a few years ago...they tried to add into laws pertaining to strip clubs that the dancers had to wear fairly large employee ID badges at all times, which, as I recall, would include their full real names. Didn't go through, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

